# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Ebly, lapin bélier association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ebly
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *Année de naissance :* 2021*Nom :* Ebly*Sexe :* Mâle*Vaccins :* Contre la myxomatose, le VHD1 et le VHD2*Castré :* Oui*Race :* Lapin bélier*Couleur :* Isabelle*Poids :* 2kg560*Localisation :* 67, Sélestat (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)*Santé :* Ebly est en pleine forme*Caractère :* Ebly est un lapin calme. C'est un lapin sociable qui apprécie les câlins de sa FA mais il a besoin de temps pour prendre confiance.*Education :* Il est propre*Condition d'adoption :* Liberté totale*Histoire :* Ebly a été sorti d'une ferme pédagogiqueEbly est à la recherche d'une marraine ou d'un parrain, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à *: presidence.happybunny@gmail.com**Pour une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com**Frais dadoption :* 
https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly qui vous souhaite une bonne année 2022 !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly!

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly!

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly !

----------


## HappyBunny

Le beau est Ebly est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie.

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Ebly!

----------


## HappyBunny

Ebly est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit Up pour Ebly, toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Ebly est toujours disponible à l'adoption
Curieux, gourmand et calme selon sa famille d'accueil!

----------


## HappyBunny

Ebly est toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Ebly cherche toujours sa famille pour la vie

----------

